# Decoupage/collage Pfs



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]







*Decoupage* is a french word that means "cut out" or "cut up". It is a decorative form of collage associated with crafts. Decoupage is usually composed of paper designs or images from magazines that are cut out and glued to any surface.[/background][/background][/background][background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] [/background][/background][/background]

[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]I wanted to do this to a slingshot.[/background][/background][/background]







[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] So i made a simple PFS out of some scrap and got it to a smooth shape. [/background][/background][/background]
[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]






[/background][/background][/background]

[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]I then bought "decoupage glue" from local craft store. Glue can be pretty much any simple glue like Elmers. But I find the glue specifically for decoupage works a little better. You can also make your own glue. [/background][/background][/background]

[background=initial][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]Here is a link that shows you how to make the glue if you want.[/background][/background][/background]
http://voices.yahoo....ue-5431693.html

I then spent a little bit of time flipping through old science/space/nature magazines and clipped some pics that appealed to me. I also took some old snare drum sheet music and some other scraps from old greeting cards and finally an old picture of my grandfather sleeping. I trimmed everything up nicely and tried to get a general idea of where the pieces would fit.

You then wet each piece/clipping with a little bit of glue and then place where you want it. Once in place apply another layer of glue to the piece/clipping. REPEAT AS NECESSARY. Careful not to get your clippings too wet with glue because after all they are paper...... and we know what happens when paper gets wet. You'll eventually find the right saturation point the paper can take without wrinkling or tearing. Bend the pieces around the contours of the slingshot and pay extra attention to the areas that dont want to lie flat. Sometimes these require some extra gluing and manipulation of the clipping. Its best to have smaller pieces/clippings, they are easier to place without getting bumps and wrinkles.

Once the slingshot is covered completely and everything is how you want....(this may take a couple sessions of gluing and letting dry...) you can start to coat the slingshot in layers of polyurethane. I wipe on minwax semigloss poly and let it dry. Wipe a thin layer on, let it dry, wipe a thin layer on, let it dry, wipe a thin layer on, let it dry, etc... AND EVENTUALLY you'll know when you're finished. The slingshot will be smooth and none of the edges of the paper will be able to come up.

Hope you all like it!

I now have this banded with double 1inch blue bands. It shoots freakin' AWESOME!






































Hope you enjoy, and thanks to the forum for the constant inspiration.
Brandon


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

That' s really nice. A friend of mine did the same on his wall in the stairs and it turned out great. Cheap, nice and easy.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

i may have to try that.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

A M A Z I N G!!!!!!!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

outdone yourself Brandon









brilliant work


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW that turned out really well not you have a permanent piece of art that is personal to you, great job on that, especially like the pic of your gramps! thats awesome!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that's cool!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks gents! It was a fun project.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

it is very very cool


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I must try this!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Who would have ever thought of doing decoupage on a slingshot!!! That is very creative.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Might try something like this for my cousin with marvel comic book pages. Cool idea, thanks for the post!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Comic books would be awesome!!! Wish I had some old school ones to do that with. Although cuttin them up does kinda ruin them...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great idea, another unique design


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

That is just....SWEET!!!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Comic books would be awesome!!! Wish I had some old school ones to do that with. Although cuttin them up does kinda ruin them...


Trust me, I collect em' I wouldn't cut any up that were worth anything.....If i do do it, i will post results, you can be assured.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like this idea, its out of the box thinking. i can easily see lil daisy girl scouts doing this or as a booth at a craft fair .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i like this idea, its out of the box thinking. i can easily see lil daisy girl scouts doing this or as a booth at a craft fair .


what are you implying?


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i like this idea, its out of the box thinking. i can easily see lil daisy girl scouts doing this or as a booth at a craft fair .


what are you implying?








[/quote]
LOL!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Very unique, you see something new every day._


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice i newer think about that


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Karok01 said:


> Comic books would be awesome!!! Wish I had some old school ones to do that with. Although cuttin them up does kinda ruin them...


Trust me, I collect em' I wouldn't cut any up that were worth anything.....If i do do it, i will post results, you can be assured.








[/quote]
If you don' t want to ruin them just scan them and print. Then you can fix the ink maybe with a varnish spray.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

You can also fix the ink on paper with hair lacquer.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i like this idea, its out of the box thinking. i can easily see lil daisy girl scouts doing this or as a booth at a craft fair .


what are you implying?








[/quote]

did i just kill your planned building of a scrap book slingshot ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i like this idea, its out of the box thinking. i can easily see lil daisy girl scouts doing this or as a booth at a craft fair .


what are you implying?








[/quote]

did i just kill your planned building of a scrap book slingshot ? 
[/quote]yup!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow. I recon that would have to be a first.
Really cool and what a talking piece


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> A M A Z I N G!!!!!!!!


AGREE!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Wow. I recon that would have to be a first.
> Really cool and what a talking piece


Thanks rapier! I really doubted it had ever been done. Kinda what made it more appealing to try! Glad to see everyone is digging' it so far! Thank you ALL for the kind words... I will be making more of these


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool,unique and one of a kind.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, I must have lost this thread.
I just like it, great idea!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

it's ok Bob THANK YOU sir!!!!


----------

